# What mods should I get?



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I have been told that the slp package is a waste of money.....What mods would be good to get me at least 400 and possibly 450 without making the car worthless to drive everyday....? and when I say worthless I mean having to feel up every three days. Oh and by the way....The Gto I am getting is Impulse blue A4 with 18" Chrome....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome!!! if you want that you need to get a turbo or a s/c they do cost big $$$. or you can go the cheap route and get 100/150 shot of nx and a tune. thats maybe 1500 if that much. bolt on will cost 3000 to get you what the nx cost


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got an 05 A4 with a 100 shot of juice. Dynoe'd 450 rwhp/469 rwtq. I used the NOS plate kit for the LS2. Nice install and isn't very noticable.

Good Luck and Welcome...


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Are you serious ? I mean, I am guessing you mean FUELING UP ?

Don't know why you wouldn't want to be feeling up something everyday:rofl: 

ANY modification to increase horsepower will increase fuel consumption.

L/T headers gave me an instant 50 rwhp gain.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

With a SC I increased my power by 151RWHP and only lost 1MPG on the highway (averaged 24MPG today on 250 mile trip). City mileage seems to have stayed about the same. Though I have a M6 so it already gets better mileage than the A4


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, you know what I meant when I said FEEL....Lol.....I know that an increase in ponies means an increase in Fuel consumption...but I can handle the loss of 5 miles to the gallon. I'm talkin about having a number under 10 miles to the gallon, that would really make the car worthless if you ask me. I appreciate all the welcoming as well. I hope to stay around on these forums. I'm 20, and ill be 21 when I get my car (my insurance takes a big dive then, Ill be payin something like 140 a month, good if you ask me.) Are there any people from Tenn. on these boards if so give a holla and let me know what you did to your car....


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

You never mentioned if your IBM Goat has a LS2 or LS1. Even stock my LS2 will differ in mpg based on how "spirited" I drive. I found that hooking up (limiting wheel hop) was the first concern : thus suspension ; drivetrain and Tires are my mods before adding more HP/Torque. Headers and exhaust seem to add alot with few drawbacks , followed by a Dyno tune would be a good starting point. Regarding the SLP Bobcat kits - the indivdual parts can be purchased cheaper that the total kit but the idea of a total kit can be appealing. Most of the HP/Torque numbers that are thrown around on the forums are measured at the rear wheel not at the crank as the manufacturers advertise. 400-450 at rear wheel costs more $$ and mileage than 400-450 at crank and the mod disease once started is hard to stop...


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If you want massive horsepower and minimal miles/gallon losses, a supercharger is probably your best bet. It's not cheap, but it's very effective.
rrathea only lost 1 mpg with his supercharger. I actually GAINED 2 mpg with my last vehicle when I supercharged it (well, when I could keep my foot off the floor, which was quite difficult post-supercharger). The MPG really depends on how you drive.
You could also look into a turbocharger or twin-turbos. Both are expensive, but give you a ton of horsepower/torque and don't kill your mileage.
If you're in the mountains of tennessee, I'd recommend going forced induction...you'll notice a HUGE difference higher up in the mountains as the air thins out. 
One thing though...
If you're not used to driving rear-wheel drive performance cars, learn to drive the naturally aspirated GTO before you get too radical with your mods. These cars sometimes have a mind of their own, especially on wet pavement. 
Good Luck and welcome to the community!


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, I figured that.....the only vehicle I have ever owned was a 4x4 Grand Cherookee.....So the rear wheel thing is nothing new...but real wheel with 400 ponies is, so I understand what you are talkin about. So Supercharger or TurboCharger..........anyone disagree with this information. And thank you all for the help.


----------

